# Akku Field PG P4



## mariob (23 November 2010)

Hallo,
wo bekommt man Ersatz her, wie sind die Erfahrungen? Bei mir ist ein Samsung SP202A drin, ich weiß aber nicht ob das Originalbestückung ist.

Gruß
Mario


----------



## thomass5 (23 November 2010)

Hallo,
Samsung ist original da drinn. Entweder bekommst Du ihn vom S oder such nach der Samsungbezeichnung, da gibts genug Anbieter.

Thomas


----------

